# Amp - HT



## PMorris85 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi 

I'm wondering if I could have some insight into my particular scenario.

I want to pair up my Pioneer HTOB speakers to my AV receiver (Yamaha).

However, the set of speakers in the Pioneer are 4 ohms and the Yamaha drives (I'm not sure if that's the correct terminology, but anyway) 8 ohms.

People tell me that I need an amplifier to put enough juice through it.

Are there any cheap recommendations?

Also, the subwoofer has two points (black and red) and the Yamaha only has one jack (?).

What should I do to connect?

Thank you!!

Patrick


----------



## PMorris85 (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh no 

I think I put the thread in the wrong spot. How would I move the thread?

P


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thread moved to "home theater system recommendations"

Cheers,
Bill


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Yamaha should be able to drive the HTIB Speakers you have. I will say that these Speakers are almost always Designed to work with the partnering Amplifier Module.

As for the Subwoofer, it appears it does not have an LFE Input. In which case, you will need to connect an additional pair of Speaker Cables and use the High Level Connection Method. In this case, you will set the Yamaha to Subwoofer: No and Front Speakers to Large.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

